# Alpine Archery has something new to unveil



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Alpine to unveil the new "Jim Shockey Signature Series bow" at the Archery Trade Association show in Indy on January 8, 2009.
Details will be available after the show!


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

*any major changes to the bow?*

Maybe a diffrent handle?


Chris , give us a hint!


----------



## stringflinger77 (Nov 18, 2008)

Good! Because Jim Shockey always shoots a bow.


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

stringflinger77 said:


> Good! Because Jim Shockey always shoots a bow.


That is what came out of my mouth when I read the first post


----------



## Dierte (Nov 18, 2007)

I remember watching him and he said that he gave it up due to too many questionable shots he took. What next the Ted Nugent line of Tofu or brand new from Carter, the Chuck Adams BT release


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

Jim Shockey joined the Alpine team last year. He wanted to get back into bowhunting. Don't bash, just enjoy the added exposure that Alpine and bowhunting in general will get.


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

stringflinger77 said:


> Good! Because Jim Shockey always shoots a bow.


I grinned a little when I first saw Jim with a bow in his hand as well. I have never seen him hunt with a bow but I understand that he used to. I think he is probably one the best TV hunters out there. Heck the man is probably twice my age and could hand me my butt as far as hunting goes. 

I for one can't wait to watch him whack something with an alpine. If he hunts with half the drive he did with a ML he will put out some great bowhunting shows. :darkbeer:


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

*I will try to sneak a photo from the show*

and psot it on here so you can see it..................... I leave monday for the show to start setting up


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

I can't wait to see it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
What will the price tag be???????????? I hope it has a mid range price tag...........


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

stringflinger77 said:


> Good! Because Jim Shockey always shoots a bow.


and mathews only makes solo cams.....................


----------



## stringflinger77 (Nov 18, 2008)

I just ordered my new Fred Bear muzzleloader .


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

*So much for the Muzzleloader MAN*



stringflinger77 said:


> I just ordered my new Fred Bear muzzleloader .


Easy, leave Bear out of this....
My sister just got a alpine, the cam goes to full draw then if you pull into the wall, it goes back another 3-4 inches..It's crazzzy. :mgid not like at all.


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## hardwoodhitman (Aug 30, 2007)

i used to love jim shockey until i checked out his website a while back. $18,000 for a moose/bear hunt? and if my dad wanted to come just to watch it would only run him $4,000. i see his prices have come down now. but i still think 10,000 for a bear hunt is a little high


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Jim Shockey has one of the absolute best hunting shows on TV.  That said, let me also say probably the only one that will make money on the Shockey signature series will be him.......


----------



## rwells (Sep 21, 2007)

where you at bout?


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

I talked to him earlier, he said he was tired and his feet hurt. Being that I have worked the ATA show, I know just how he feels. Maybe we'll get a pic tommorrow.


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

So....What happened to Alpine?:mg: No pics?:mg:


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

ATA show pics??????????????


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

*I will get them up later today*

I have to get them down loaded.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

*Here you go*

The photo enjoy


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

What photo:shade:


----------



## akbowhunter (Jan 21, 2005)

VA2 said:


> What photo:shade:


hmmmm it didnt show here but it is over in the gen discussion forum.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Here you go.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

awesome looking bow


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

OK I want one!! are the specs the same as last year?


Thanks
Kris


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

That looks like a really sharp bow...


----------



## plottman (Nov 15, 2003)

holy cow i like the finish on that bow.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

They are still trying to finalize everything. Chris ought to have the final specs available soon.


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

Sweet looking bow, hope they do something about that green dl module though. I love my Ventura and have a black one ordered.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

*Sorry about the posting of photo*

It would notJim Shockey
Signature Series Bow

This is the Jim Shockey Signature Series Bow unveiled at the ATA show in Indy this past week. The presentation of the bow was made as a visual concept. The final details in laser engraving, checkering, and graphical elements are being finalized over the next couple of weeks. Production is to begin shortly after that, with shipping to begin around the 1st to 2nd week of February.
The response from our dealers was outstanding and Alpine took strong booking orders for the new introduction. 
The limb logos will be in the classic Shockey red with the NO GUFF logo in white. The bowstring will be red and black BCY 8125. The Decelerator bracket is CNC machined by Alpine and we are using a Sims Vibration Dampener.
The limb camo is Reatree Hardwoods HD.

Further details will be posted as we make the final adjustments prior to production.


let me do it for some reason anyway here is some more INFO


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Chris, What is the ATA and specs on the bow? Any idea yet?


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Fine looking bow! I don't care who the bow was named after, even if it is the Muzzeloader man Jim Shockey, any and all good exposure for bowhunting is fantastic, regardless of the source.


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

dang thats a good lookin bow, wonder how it shoots, hhhuuummmm!!!!!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

i like the shift away from parallel limbs. might have to take a closer look at this once it is finished.


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

Chris;

Are they going to be available in lefthanded???? Please, oh please say yes!!!!!!!!!

Rob


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Make sure someone makes a new thread when they See him shoot a bow on his show


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

*I will check*

we make everything left handed so you never know > I will check on it :wink:


----------



## Devine Shot (Mar 17, 2008)

Sweet looking bow, hope they do something about that green dl module though. I love my Ventura and have a black one ordered.




WHAT is wrong with the green DL i like the way it looks with the burnt orange. Wish they would incorporate alittle more green throughout the bow.

The Jim Shockey Bow looks great. He is a great representative of hunting and what is wrong with a guy making more hunting more challenging by hunting with a bow. We all should be excited about that. He may even convince hardcore Muzzleloaders to pick up a bow for the first time. That would be great.Love the sound of new shooters into the sport. 

Great Job Alpine all the way around. Picking up Jim and Designing a classic bow to fit the Man.....Look forward to seeing them on the shelves.


----------

